# .NET and More > Silverlight >  DataForm DataTemplate

## gep13

Hello,

What is the "correct" way to construct a DataTemplate for a DataForm control dynamically?

I have found the following example:

http://forums.silverlight.net/forums...97/260353.aspx

But to me, this doesn't feel right?!?

Any idea?

Gary

----------

